# Polaroid Equipment



## ctaylor51 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a Polaprinter 8x10 and Processor 8x10. Is this equipment worth anything?  What about the 8x10 color film?  I used this equipment to make Polaroid Transfers.  I even have transfer information that was sent to me by Polaroid back in 1996.  Equipment in working order, just haven't used it in quite a number of years.

I'm going through old stuff.


----------



## ann (Oct 5, 2009)

i have the same question, but i doubt it is worth anything, hard to trash.

Perhapes if the Impossible Project works out i will change my mind; so i have put off throwing it all away. Maybe in a couple years , who knows.


----------



## compur (Oct 6, 2009)

8x10 Polaroid film is very scarce and quite expensive if you can find any.


----------



## ann (Oct 6, 2009)

yes, and if one can find some these days, i am sure the color has shifted as polariod film does not have a long shelve life.


----------

